# 1966 Frame Job



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi All, newbie here. I have decided to restore another car after a 8 year hiatus. I must be nuts! But my son has developed an interest so here we go again.
I am doing a 66 Lemans Convert. and need a replacement frame. There have been previous topics but need one getting specific. OK I see that a conv. frame is big bucks and hard to find. What other A-Bodies will work? Specific Models. Also I have read repeatedly about a box kit, what is this all about? Can one just weld in 1/4 plate and box a frame? I am building a driver not a show car.
If any body can help direct me towards finding such parts I would be greatful. I am in SE Wisconsin.

Hank


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try to find a 66 convertable frame that isn't rotted. very common because it is boxed. They pop up on ebay occasionally, and there is a guy named Mark Booher, whose contact info I can't find anymore. H:cheerse specializes in A body frames.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I've heard rumors of a boxing kit for a while now too but can't get a credible source. If you can find a solid coupe/hardtop frame, I would have a metal fabricator cut some panels to fit and weld them in. I have a local fabricator with a huge shear that cuts sheet steel to size. If you are a decent welder, I wouldn't be afraid to weld on a frame. The bare frame I bought has some very shoddy welds from the factory. I welded up a couple slots from a cut off saw and did as good a job.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Boxing a hardtop frame should be no probs at all for a competent welder / fabricator. H/t chassis should be easier to source anyhow and will be fine when strengthened correctly. A friend did one few years back to a 66 lemans coupe frame' believe it worked out fine.
No pics of it to add unfortunately.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The convertible frame is not only boxed, but it is wider in cross-section than an open channel frame. The existing frame could be retrofitted, as stated above, but it will not look original. If originality is important, I would find a convertible frame from an A body and pay what you must. As an aside, Buick Gran Sport Skylarks in '65 had convertible boxed frames....on their hardtop cars. Maybe you can find one in a yard for less than a fortune.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Try to find a 66 convertable frame that isn't rotted. very common because it is boxed. They pop up on ebay occasionally, and there is a guy named Mark Booher, whose contact info I can't find anymore. H:cheerse specializes in A body frames.


I was just on e-bay Mark Booher has a "store" on there now with plenty of frames....well worth a look!!! Eric


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eric, I do not know who that is. Can you give me an item number?
Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

HenryJ63 said:


> Eric, I do not know who that is. Can you give me an item number?
> Thanks


1964-66 GTO Convertible Frame Lemans Tempest : eBay Motors (item 130359246633 end time Feb-14-10 07:42:25 PST)


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's one in NY:

64-67 PONTIAC GTO CHEVELLE CONVERTIBLE FRAME : eBay Motors (item 160396107396 end time Jan-24-10 14:39:48 PST)

Rick


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

OK were off and running! I bought one of Marks frames so I will take pictures and post as i go. 

Thanks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

HenryJ63 said:


> OK were off and running! I bought one of Marks frames so I will take pictures and post as i go.
> 
> Thanks.


Good Deal !!!:cheers


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Heres one of those " *If you can't laugh at yourself items*" 
I never worked on a a-body before and was looking in and around the car and noticed the drivers side outer rear wheel well and I thought "look some hack welded in his wifes cake pan to repair the wheel housing". Well then I saw the catalogs....

What is the big difference in the convertible and hard top outer wells? What am I going to have to do to get the repops to fit? I need to replace the outers for sure, not yet sure on the inners.


----------



## lewis (Jul 1, 2010)

how do i find this guy with frames? I actually have a 66 GTO Clone conv for sale but would need a conv frame later on. Thanks


----------

